# [Sysvinit] shutdown, halt et reboot cassés (résolu)

## Adrien

Bonjour à tous!  :Smile: 

De retour sur Gentoo après quelques années, je viens de terminer une installation toute fraîche:

Gentoo-sources 5.5.13, sysvinit 2.93, openrc 0.42.1 et système en branche stable (sauf le kernel). 

Mais il se trouve que les commandes "halt", "reboot" et "shutdown -<options> ne fonctionnent pas.

En pratique, je lance la commande, la console affiche le message de broadcast et le PC ne s'éteint pas ni ne reboot, je suis obligé d'utiliser le bouton d'alimentation.

Pensez-vous que j'aie oublié une option dans le kernel?

Je peux poster ici toutes les précisions nécessaires si vous avez des pistes.

En vous remerciant de votre aide.   :Very Happy: Last edited by Adrien on Thu Apr 02, 2020 10:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guitou

Bonjour.

A froid, je parierais sur des options kernel ACPI manquantes...

++

Gi)

----------

## Adrien

 *guitou wrote:*   

> Bonjour.
> 
> A froid, je parierais sur des options kernel ACPI manquantes...
> 
> ++
> ...

 

C'était aussi mon idée... je vais farfouiller en attendant d'autres réponses.  :Smile: 

EDIT: Après avoir activé tout ce qui est possible sur l'ACPI, ça ne marche toujours pas :/

D'autres pistes par ici?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## guitou

Bah... Peut-être dmesg ou autres logs pourraient te donner une indication sur ce qui se passe quand tu lances un shutdown...

++

Gi)

----------

## El_Goretto

Tu es sûr que reboot ne fonctionne pas non plus? Parce que du coup, lui il n'éteint pas électriquement ta bécane, donc je ne suis pas sûr qu'il y ait un rapport avec ACPI.

On dirait tout bêtement que ton système ne passe pas à init 0 ou init 6. Donc oui, les logs.

----------

## Adrien

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Tu es sûr que reboot ne fonctionne pas non plus? Parce que du coup, lui il n'éteint pas électriquement ta bécane, donc je ne suis pas sûr qu'il y ait un rapport avec ACPI.
> 
> On dirait tout bêtement que ton système ne passe pas à init 0 ou init 6. Donc oui, les logs.

 

Merci de vos conseils, j'aurais pu y penser plus tôt   :Embarassed:  Les révisions ne font pas de mal ^^

J'ai récupéré une config kernel sur le livecd que j'ai édité avec plus de précautions que la précédente (des années sans compiler de kernel font des dégâts   :Laughing:  ).

Du coup, tout refonctionne désormais (shutdown + halt + reboot).

A bientôt certainement pour de nouvelles aventures!

----------

